# What type of Peppers are these?



## jkath (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm growing lots of container veggies, etc this year. I planted (or so I thought) 3 little tiny jalepeno plants. Well, two are looking and acting like jalepenos, with small, dark green peppers. Then there's this one! This particular photo was taken about 2 weeks ago, and currently the peppers are about 6" in length, but the same color. I'm thinking someone at the nursery switched the name stakes!
Can anyone tell me what kind of peppers I have? 
(I bet kleenex will know!)
Thanks, all!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 30, 2005)

I only grow red and yellow bells and mild Italian long green. But these remind me of the yellow  banana peppers I've seen at the market..

kadesma


----------



## TexasBlueHeron (Jul 30, 2005)

Yeah. Banana peppers or yellow wax peppers, the latter being hotter. Maybe.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 30, 2005)

I have a garden full of banana peppers and they are greener, pointier and don't grow upward like that.


Look at the "Unripe Tabasco peppers" on this page:
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.chetbacon.com/1999-peppers/hungarian-wax.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.chetbacon.com/1999-peppers/&h=480&w=640&sz=80&tbnid=236zFdUCKuMJ:&tbnh=101&tbnw=135&hl=en&start=1&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dtypes%2Bof%2Bpeppers%2Bwax%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D

Could that be what they are?


----------



## jkath (Jul 30, 2005)

Great pepper site, jennyema! I now know that I want some peruvian purples!
The tabasco peppers seem to be growing upwardly in singles, but mine are clumped together.


----------



## kleenex (Jul 30, 2005)

6" in length!?!?!?!?

A tabasco pepper grows that long?????

How about 2 inches max in length for a Tabasco.

Could they be a NuMex Sunglow Hot Pepper
http://www.reimerseeds.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=HP172-20


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 30, 2005)

you'll just have to eat one and tell us all about it, right??


----------



## TexasBlueHeron (Jul 30, 2005)

I just checked my Dave DeWitt Chili Pepper Encyc. (duh). There's a black and white picture in there that looks like yours. It's labeled "Hungarian Yellow Wax Hot chile." His leaf description looks like yours, too. Says they're prolific with long growing season.


----------



## jkath (Jul 30, 2005)

Kleenex, the photo is small, but I enlarged it a bit and it does look very much like my peppers! Thanks!

And, as a lovely parting gift, here you go:







habanero lollipops.


----------



## Claire (Jul 30, 2005)

Oh, dear.  One thing no one has mentioned, that I've seen, is that peppers cross-polinate VERY EASILY.  I'm not kidding, super easily.  You can very well wind up with a variety that is un-named, no matter what the nursery thought they were selling you.  My husband had seeds for peppers he just loved.  One year he harvested the seeds and we got really oddball peppers that looked nothing like the peppers he harvested them from.  I mean, these were up-growing peppers, yellow in color.  The peppers the second year were totally different.  If you want to play Darwin, grow peppers, because you can really finagle with evolution.


----------



## jkath (Jul 30, 2005)

So maybe these peppers are jkatheneros then...or jkathapenos?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm with kadesma - sure look like banana peppers to me, too. But, I have forwarded the pic to my daughter-in-law and I'll let you know what she thinks when I hear back from her ... and she knows her peppers!


----------



## jkath (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks so much, Michael!
I can't wait to find out what these are!


----------



## Constance (Jul 31, 2005)

Looks like Hungarian Hot Wax to me...that's a great pepper. I used to sell lots of them out of the greenhouse. 
Try slicing them into rings and canning them...they are great on sandwiches. 
As for someone switching the tags...probably wasn't nursery employees. People used to pick plants up, pull the tag out to read, then stick it back wherever. They'd also pick containers of plants up, then set them back in the wrong trays. 
What I finally did was to display the hot peppers on one side of the greenhouse, and sweet ones on the other. I also displayed one variety of peppers, one variety of tomatoes, peppers, tomatoes, etc. in order to try to keep things straight.
We still ended up with strays, though. If I didn't know what they were, I gave them away to some of my gardeners who had some extra room.


----------



## kleenex (Jul 31, 2005)

Right now we are experimenting in new colors for peppers.  This year at one of the grocery stores I go to I found white, chocolate,and purple bell peppers for sale.

I saw for sale in an ad for lilac colored bell peppers.  I have also seen Chocolate Habanero seeds for sale.

I just love new varities!!!!


----------



## jkath (Jul 31, 2005)

Constance, you may be onto something.I went outside and noticed a tiny blush on the tip of the largest pepper this morning.  And, I just googled the hungarian hot wax pepper and it said it's maturity color is red. ....hmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## RPCookin (Jul 31, 2005)

My guess is Hungarian Wax too. We grew some of them a few years ago, and that is what they looked like. They do get red, but it takes good sun and patience sometimes for them to turn.  They are still perfectly edible when yellow.

Not terribly hot, but good flavor. As I recall, they were good sauted with sliced zuchini and yellow squash.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 1, 2005)

First of all .....Kleenex, the photo is small, but I enlarged it a bit and it does look very much like my peppers! Thanks!

And, as a lovely parting gift, here you go:




GROSS!!!

Sorry to anyone that relly likes thoughs...are the for real?

Second of all.....

So maybe these peppers are jkatheneros then...or jkathapenos?


PRICELESS!!!

always for a good giggle!!!


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 1, 2005)

They also make jalapeno jelly bellies 

http://jellybelly.com/Cultures/en-US/Shop/CandyDetails.htm?CS_ProductID=Jalapeno&CS_Category=Jelly+Belly+Bags&CS_Catalog=B2C


----------



## ronjohn55 (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm going to vote for Hungarian Hot as wll, since they look just like the ones we have in our garden. 

We like to pick them just when the tip starts to turn, and the rest of the pepper is bright yellow. They're really good mixed in with refridgerator dills, and also if pickled with the brine for bread & butter pickles...

John


----------



## deuce228 (Aug 1, 2005)

I know I am new here, but everything I have ever found to be true is that a hot pepper grows up and a tame pepper grows down.  My father-in-law grows Thai Dragons.  Look out!

lol


----------



## ronjohn55 (Aug 1, 2005)

deuce228 said:
			
		

> I know I am new here, but everything I have ever found to be true is that a hot pepper grows up and a tame pepper grows down. My father-in-law grows Thai Dragons. Look out!
> lol


 
Hi deuce, welcome to the boards!

That's interesting about the peppers, I had never noticed that before, but generally speaking, now that I think about it, most of my hot peppers have pointed down. 

Of course, this year our Hungarian Hots are pointing sideways! (Wonder what that means?)

John


----------



## deuce228 (Aug 1, 2005)

interesting, that would be indifferent than what i had heard.....cool


Thanks for your welcome


----------



## jkath (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey deuce! Welcome!!!
So glad you're here!

(Warning: this site is very addicting!)

So, hungarian hot, eh? This is really cool, since MochaBean posted a recipe using these peppers yesterday! woo-hoo!


----------



## jennyema (Aug 1, 2005)

deuce228 said:
			
		

> I know I am new here, but everything I have ever found to be true is that a hot pepper grows up and a tame pepper grows down. My father-in-law grows Thai Dragons. Look out!
> 
> lol


 

My habs grow up for a very short time when they are nubs and then flip over and grown down.

They'll tear the palate right off your tongue


----------



## deuce228 (Aug 1, 2005)

ahh but nothing close to the dragons i assure you


----------



## jennyema (Aug 1, 2005)

My Red Savina Habs are the hottest pepper known to man! 

The juice has blistered my face! Really.

 <--- I am mad in this picture only because of the obvious damage the pepper is doing to my delicate complexion.


----------



## deuce228 (Aug 1, 2005)

Why on earth would you want them?  My father grows the dragons because the plants look pretty and the blossoms are nice.


----------



## kleenex (Aug 1, 2005)

deuce228 said:
			
		

> I know I am new here, but everything I have ever found to be true is that a hot pepper grows up and a tame pepper grows down.  My father-in-law grows Thai Dragons.  Look out!
> 
> lol



Well My Habanero's, Jalapeno's and Cowhorn's are all growing in the down position.  
Loads of hot peppers grow in the down position.


----------



## deuce228 (Aug 2, 2005)

so that said how many tame peppers grow up?


----------



## jennyema (Aug 2, 2005)

The only peppers that can grow up would be very small ones and/or very thin ones.


----------

